# Buying 2013 F250 6.7



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Am planning on looking/purchasing a 2013 F250 6.7L on Monday. Have set up an appointment with a mechanics shop to have it looked at prior to me buying it. It's from an individual, appears to be well taken care of, has 77k miles. Anything i should be looking at specifically? I've never owned a diesel.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

White smoke out the tailpipe is not good.

If you need a set of weathertech floor mats, i have a full set for sale. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Take off the oil fill cap and make sure there's no blowby.. Check the oil (it's going to be black, just make sure it has the proper amount.)

No white smoke from the tailpipe

If it has any tuners or programmers on it, walk away...

Other than that, you'll have a great truck.. I'm a chevy guy, but that 6.7 powerstroke is bad ***!

ALSO- This is just personal preference and my opinion from what other diesel guys have told me buying used.. I don't care how new the owner says the oil is in it, change it, and the fuel filter also. Diesel's live off of oil and good clean diesel fuel. To me, it just makes sense to be 100% sure that you are running fresh oil and have a new fuel filter. As soon as I got my '06 Duramax a few months ago, changed the oil with fresh Rotella T4, and a fuel filter. Just that piece of mind knowing that you're good to go another 7k-8k miles. 

Also on that year, be prepared for DEF fluid. Thanks to the liberal tree huggers and the EPA, you gotta run DEF in newer diesels.. Matter in fact, after you have the truck for a while, I'd look into deleting the DPF on it.. You'll increase your economy, less things to go wrong, and she'll last you a lot longer in the long run.. That DPF **** is what kills these newer diesels. Brother in-law deleted it off his 2011 Duramax and said that's the best decision he's made in a while...

On the other hand, be prepared... You'll never go back to a gasser after owning that truck. I called BS on people saying that until I actually got my first diesel.. Can't agree more about people saying that. They are awesome!!


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

dk2429 said:


> Take off the oil fill cap and make sure there's no blowby.. Check the oil (it's going to be black, just make sure it has the proper amount.)
> 
> No white smoke from the tailpipe
> 
> ...


This is very good, I appreciate it. I have always been meticulous with changing fluids in trucks, boats etc. I will likely change all of the fluids when i get it, just for my piece of mind. Fortunately, this one is stock, with no tuners etc. I have lots of things about deleting etc, and is something i will look in to. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Make sure your mechanic is a diesel wrench and has a good scanner to hook up and check for codes. Get the v.i.n. and call the Ford dealer to inquire about any previous warranty work that has been done or recalls that need to be done. I would also ask the owner for a copy of the service records...oil changes, filters, transmission service, etc.


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

Make sure to only use a ford approved oil. Not all oils are approved. 
The previous oil standard was CJ-4. The new oil standard is CK-4 but Ford does not approve all CK-4 oils and may void warranty if they find it in the engine. This link has ford's approved oil list. 
http://www.fcsdchemicalsandlubricants.com/main/additionalinfo/dieseloilsWSSM2C171F1.pdf

This is of course, if you do end up buying it. Goodl luck.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Tburford87 said:


> This is very good, I appreciate it. I have always been meticulous with changing fluids in trucks, boats etc. I will likely change all of the fluids when i get it, just for my piece of mind. Fortunately, this one is stock, with no tuners etc. I have lots of things about deleting etc, and is something i will look in to. I appreciate the feedback!


You're good to go then! Just change your oil and fuel filter and she'll run forever. Pics when/if you get it!!!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

dk2429 said:


> Take off the oil fill cap and make sure there's no blowby.. Check the oil (it's going to be black, just make sure it has the proper amount.)
> 
> No white smoke from the tailpipe
> 
> ...


Fair advice, but I chuckle that you would "walk away" form one that's tuned, but recommend deleting it once you get home. As I recall, you don't delete without tuning. So in fact you're saying it's ok if you do it but don;t buy one that's been done already.

I do agree though, if it's been tuned and run in a hot rod setting it isn't good.


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Spots and Dots said:


> Fair advice, but I chuckle that you would "walk away" form one that's tuned, but recommend deleting it once you get home. As I recall, you don't delete without tuning. So in fact you're saying it's ok if you do it but don;t buy one that's been done already.
> 
> *I do agree though, if it's been tuned and run in a hot rod setting it isn't good.*


This is what I'm getting at... Point is, don't trust someone elses diesel that was tuned.. You never know if they dogged the hell out of it, or tuned it for the right reasons.. After you get it, then yeah do your tunes or whatever, because then you'll be the one that decides how you're going to run your truck..

Another tip to the OP that is probably obvious, but just putting it out there... Do not get diesel at Bobs Corner Store or any of those run down abu daubi fuel stations just because they might be a few cents cheaper... Get diesel at places that run a lot of it and that is trustworthy (Walmart, Buccees, Shell, Valero, Chevron, etc...) If you got to the abu daubis, you might be getting a tank of water, which is a diesels WORST ENEMY. Best friend of mine with a 7.3 Powerstroke got diesel at some Joe bobs quick stop one time.. Sure enough, got home and found himself draining water!

Diesel Kleen is also a great fuel additive if you'd be interested in running additives in it. That stuff will keep her nice and clean and healthy. I put a few ounces in the Duramax every fill up.

Good luck, hope you get it!!!!


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

dk2429 said:


> This is what I'm getting at... Point is, don't trust someone elses diesel that was tuned.. You never know if they dogged the hell out of it, or tuned it for the right reasons.. After you get it, then yeah do your tunes or whatever, because then you'll be the one that decides how you're going to run your truck..
> 
> Another tip to the OP that is probably obvious, but just putting it out there... Do not get diesel at Bobs Corner Store or any of those run down abu daubi fuel stations just because they might be a few cents cheaper... Get diesel at places that run a lot of it and that is trustworthy (Walmart, Buccees, Shell, Valero, Chevron, etc...) If you got to the abu daubis, you might be getting a tank of water, which is a diesels WORST ENEMY. Best friend of mine with a 7.3 Powerstroke got diesel at some Joe bobs quick stop one time.. Sure enough, got home and found himself draining water!
> 
> ...


Good info thanks. That is some of the stuff i need to be reading about! I'll look into additives as well. I cannot STAND something going wrong with equipment if it stemmed from me not taking care of it.

Headed up there Monday to look at it, will report back.

Thanks again


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Tburford87 said:


> Good info thanks. That is some of the stuff i need to be reading about! I'll look into additives as well. I cannot STAND something going wrong with equipment if it stemmed from me not taking care of it.
> 
> Headed up there Monday to look at it, will report back.
> 
> Thanks again


don't forget about my Weathertech mats.....you'll want those!


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

If itâ€™s tuned/deleted and the oil is black, then you might want to keep looking. 

I deleted the DPF & EGR when my 2012 had 12,000 miles, now has 93,000. Hereâ€™s a pic of my dipstick, that oil has over 7,000 miles on it and almost looks new. Since I deleted itâ€™s always looked like that every oil change. Stock trucks and hot rodded tuned trucks will be much darker, basically black.


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Spots and Dots said:


> don't forget about my Weathertech mats.....you'll want those!


Want to say it has a set, already, but thanks!


----------



## Roby2 (Aug 27, 2016)

If I am not mistaken, this engine will be out of warranty so any repairs will be coming out of your pocket. Ford's 6.7 is a good powerful engine, but they do require some expensive maintenance. Do not neglect your cooling system, Ford recommends flush and refill at 60,000 mile intervals. The engine also has two separate cooling systems. Two radiators, the rear one is known to develop a leak at lower corner. Oil and fuel filter changes are expensive compared to a gasoline engine. As fleet mechanic for a local company that runs a lot of these engines in addition to the Cummins 6.7, I personally have not seen any issues with the SCR on the Ford engine. I have seen the DPF's clog on engines that are allowed to idle for excessive times, but the average person should not experience this issue in normal daily use. The other issue I have seen is oil leaks from the oil pan. 2500-3000 dollar repair. I am not trying to spook you, just provide you with information you requested. These motors have ample power and torque, deleting and tuning is unneccessary in my opinion, if you do delete, I would make sure you keep your old parts in case you have to reinstall them at some point to pass emissions testing. It is not required now but if it were ever to be required it will be very expensive to buy all the parts and put them back on. also be aware there is very little that the average Joe can due as far as repairs are concerned, changing oil and filters are about all you can do in the driveway. Call your local Jiffy Lube and ask them what they charge to change the oil and fuel filters, if that does not sway you, go for it.


----------



## Roby2 (Aug 27, 2016)

Forgot something, Inspect the body mount bushings. There are 6 total, 3 on each side. 2 at the front Core support, two at the front of the cab, inline with the dash, two at the rear of cab. They are easy to see as they are outside of the frame. These bushing are known to fail prematurely, The material Ford makes them out of deteriorates rapidly. The two front ones are a 3!T(h to change.


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Roby2 said:


> If I am not mistaken, this engine will be out of warranty so any repairs will be coming out of your pocket. Ford's 6.7 is a good powerful engine, but they do require some expensive maintenance. Do not neglect your cooling system, Ford recommends flush and refill at 60,000 mile intervals. The engine also has two separate cooling systems. Two radiators, the rear one is known to develop a leak at lower corner. Oil and fuel filter changes are expensive compared to a gasoline engine. As fleet mechanic for a local company that runs a lot of these engines in addition to the Cummins 6.7, I personally have not seen any issues with the SCR on the Ford engine. I have seen the DPF's clog on engines that are allowed to idle for excessive times, but the average person should not experience this issue in normal daily use. The other issue I have seen is oil leaks from the oil pan. 2500-3000 dollar repair. I am not trying to spook you, just provide you with information you requested. These motors have ample power and torque, deleting and tuning is unneccessary in my opinion, if you do delete, I would make sure you keep your old parts in case you have to reinstall them at some point to pass emissions testing. It is not required now but if it were ever to be required it will be very expensive to buy all the parts and put them back on. also be aware there is very little that the average Joe can due as far as repairs are concerned, changing oil and filters are about all you can do in the driveway. Call your local Jiffy Lube and ask them what they charge to change the oil and fuel filters, if that does not sway you, go for it.


This is very good. I appreciate you writing this out.
I plan on keeping everything the way it is for now, i don't know much about deleting etc.

I'll read the maintenance literature and see what all i need to do. I likely change out all the fluids just for peace of mind. Understand about the oil and fuel filter change cost.

Thanks!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

dk2429 said:


> This is what I'm getting at... Point is, don't trust someone elses diesel that was tuned.. You never know if they dogged the hell out of it, or tuned it for the right reasons.. After you get it, then yeah do your tunes or whatever, because then you'll be the one that decides how you're going to run your truck..
> 
> Another tip to the OP that is probably obvious, but just putting it out there... Do not get diesel at Bobs Corner Store or any of those run down abu daubi fuel stations just because they might be a few cents cheaper... Get diesel at places that run a lot of it and that is trustworthy (Walmart, Buccees, Shell, Valero, Chevron, etc...) If you got to the abu daubis, you might be getting a tank of water, which is a diesels WORST ENEMY. Best friend of mine with a 7.3 Powerstroke got diesel at some Joe bobs quick stop one time.. Sure enough, got home and found himself draining water!
> 
> ...


DK is spot on about where to fuel up. Used to use the corner store near home until one of my water separator filter changes, when I found sand-like material in the housing. Never used em again and have never had the problem again. Buccees or other large chain for me. Thumbs up here for Diesel Kleen and SeaFoam. Injectors aint cheap to replace.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Bassman5119 said:


> DK is spot on about where to fuel up. Used to use the corner store near home until one of my water separator filter changes, when I found sand-like material in the housing. Never used em again and have never had the problem again. Buccees or other large chain for me. Thumbs up here for Diesel Kleen and SeaFoam. Injectors aint cheap to replace.


Never have ran Sea Foam through a diesel! It works miracles on gassers though.


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, made the long trip yesterday, 5.5 hours each way to get it. Had a diesel mechanic run through some basic checks, rel compression, fuel system pressures, etc put it up on the lift to look at it and all seemed good, I picked it up. This truck is pretty awesome. Have never had a diesel before, but the mid rpm power is drastically greater than the 250 gasser. 

Am contemplating an extended service package for 4 more years/60k miles... need to do more research on that topic
So far so good 

Thanks again everyone e


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice man!!! Just again, be prepared.. you won't be getting another gasser.... Glad you got it!


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Youâ€™ll never want a gasser again after towing with the 6.7. I was towing a load of 13 steers in a gooseneck cattle hauler yesterday in my work truck, 2016 F250 with the gas. That thing dropped down into 3rd gear doing 70 mph a couple times and I know my diesel wouldnâ€™t have come out of 6th gear.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

TexasRenegade said:


> Youâ€™ll never want a gasser again after towing with the 6.7. I was towing a load of 13 steers in a gooseneck cattle hauler yesterday in my work truck, 2016 F250 with the gas. That thing dropped down into 3rd gear doing 70 mph a couple times and *I know my diesel wouldnâ€™t have come out of 6th gear.*


I think that's one of the biggest things I love about the diesels... They just chug on down the road with a load behind you and not shift a gear..... 75mph cruise on the Dmax with the boat is no issue.. The ole 5.3 gasser would shift down on a small bridge.....


----------



## TxChamp08 (Apr 17, 2012)

"Walk away if deleted" really? I think that is poor advise... Deleting these trucks is the best thing for the life of the engine. However, if it's been deleted and driven like a sports car by a high school kid... walk away.

You should be able to tell on inspection and test drive if the truck has been ragged on. Love my 13' PSD pulls like a Peterbuilt


----------

